

Previous papers on P vs NP - RiderOfGiraffes
http://www.win.tue.nl/~gwoegi/P-versus-NP.htm

======
RiderOfGiraffes
My favorite is this proof that P!=NP:
<http://www.cs.cornell.edu/hubes/pnp.htm>

